# Gyno From D-bol Questions.



## nothing_less (Sep 25, 2004)

Hello guys.
I am a recovering fat-ass (300lbs@6'3", now 206) and honestly trying very desperately to gain muscle to hopefully fill out the stretched skin. I have been on dianabols for a month now and think that I am starting to see gyno symptoms. The problem is that I still have "bags" of flesh, so it's hard to tell... When I started using, I noticed the sore left nipple. same mild-discomfort that I keep reading about. I called my trainer/supplier and he said forget about it.... Only untill a month later did I realise those are symptoms. The problem is that I no longer feel the pain but I am noticing bigger b*tch-tits (which I had prior because of the weight loss). I am thinking that is mught be because the d-bol has made me bloat, but I am still unsure. My question is that if the pain goes away (after about three days) does that mean that I am no longer forgoing the process of gyno??? I do not feel a lump, but I am very worried because It took a ton of effort to get to this point and I don't want to screw it up. I have completely stopped the d-bol. Should I be worried? Oh, also I cannot get nolva.

Thanks guys.

BTW, I know that my body is severely f*cked up for life and I learned my lesson about nutrition and excercise... hold the wise cracks to a minumum please.


----------



## deeno (Sep 25, 2004)

if you feel no itchy nips, tenderness, etc. etc, then you probably are ok with future gyno..but like you said, if you visibily can see your titties gettin bigger, then that is/was gyno...hard to say

before u start a cycle, make SURE to have nolva on hand


----------



## nothing_less (Sep 25, 2004)

BTW... I also forgot to ask:
Are effects of gyno short term or long term for a 6-week cycle? 

How long should I take off between cycles?

Anyone have a suggestion for a cycle that will help me bulk up (keeping a lot of it), lose fatty weight, and not grow man-boobs? (That sounds like a magical mixture, but honestly, I'd rather not gain back the weight.)


Thanks again!
PS. My trainer/supplier is a retard/crook. 50/50mg d-bols for $200 and didn't mention gyno or cycles or stacks or anything.


----------



## Flex (Sep 25, 2004)

nothing_less said:
			
		

> BTW... I also forgot to ask:
> Are effects of gyno short term or long term for a 6-week cycle?
> 
> How long should I take off between cycles?
> ...



First and foremost, its not your trainer/suppliers problem to tell you what drugs do. You're irresponsible for jumping into something you clearly know very little to nothing about. 

A cycle to bulk up and lose fat? IF it were THAT easy everyone would be taking those drugs. Bulking and cutting come from diet, not drugs.

Perhaps you should read up on future drugs you plan on taking. Dbols basically just hold water. They will hold a shitload of water, then when you come off, you will lose most of it.

oral-only cycles suck. They're almost a complete waste.

Gyno is permanent. The itchiness/tenderness you feel is it developing. That you can get rid of with nolva/adex/femara. But once it forms (a lump), it is permanent.

How long should you take off b/w cycles? time on=time off.

do yourself a favor and stay away from steroids.


----------



## LAM (Sep 25, 2004)

ditto...


----------



## nothing_less (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks for being compassionate. The point is that I had no idea that you can look this stuff up online and find out how and what to use. Had I had done the research (and knew that I could find out all this info) I would have planned for a real cycle... not just d-bols and a lot of water. BTW, the thought never even occurred to me that there would be more to it than taking a d-bol. I couldn't imagine needing a manual to smoke weed or snort coke. At that time it seemed like gear and other illegal drugs were the same. Now I know the difference.

A month ago, he simply told me to take one of these 1.5 hours before you workout everyday... He knew that I had no experience with em and gave me little warning as to what to expect or prepare for... I was taking them simply based on his suggestion. (and because he's f*ckin huge, i.e. I thought he knew what he was doing) It was because of the mild tits that I started to look into it. That's when I realized that there is a great deal of information and assistance available (although maybe not from you two) I am looking for someone out there that is willing to ASSIST rather than CRITICIZE. As I said before I have discontinued using it until I set up a proper stack/cycle schedule and have everything (including nolva) on hand.

As for the cycle suggestion, I am looking for something that works on bulk at the beginning of the cycle then leans me out (fat-wise) at the end. Not both simultaneously. I am also taking into consideration altering my diet through each phase. This is the point... I don't see myself eating 3000 calories and not getting fat again. It's ten times easier to gain than it is to lose. (fat at least)

Thanks again to those will actually help.


----------



## nothing_less (Sep 25, 2004)

Actually flex, You're pretty much what I want to look like. How tall are you? How long have you been workin'? How old are you? Care to share your cycle/diet info??


----------



## deeno (Sep 25, 2004)

as far as you not knowing about information on gear on the net, i find that hard to believe..im not flaming here its just the truth.  I think that if you looked hard enough you prolly CAN find a manual on how to snort coke. The net has an abundance of information, all you have to do is google it and guaranteed u'll find something on any subject ur looking into

i think generally we are all here to help, thats what this forum is here for...critisizm can be contructive...most ppl would actually look into what they were putting into their bodies, i know I would...for all you know he could be giving you vitamins or even birth control pills and passing them off as whatever...i know its extreme, lacks 'compassion' , but it needs to be said..

now it'd be one thing if you learned from your mistakes and now actually started RESEARCHING, but you havent.  Your looking for someone to suggest a cycle to you.  This person (for all you know) could be a 13 year old kid (worst case scenario) recommending Stack A for your next cycle.  This person knows nothing of your genetics, of your diet.  What if you are prone to MPB?  You'll go bald as fuck.  

Bro, im trying to be 'compassionate' as possible when i say that you should just go onto a basic steroid site, read up on every steroid profile, make notes, write down effects, possible gains, what each type of juice is typically used for (cutting, bulking), and come back here to refine your knowledge and to get first hand feedback from guys who've actually done the shit, seems to me that your looking to cut rather then bulk, come up with some possible stacks through you research...come back here and we'll tell u our take on things...good luck


----------



## nothing_less (Sep 25, 2004)

deeno said:
			
		

> as far as you not knowing about information on gear on the net, i find that hard to believe.



What I am trying to say is that the first time I smoked weed, I didn't need to be taught and I learned from those that were more experienced. When I first started, I had no idea that there was a difference in hydro, cronic, mids, shwag, etc.... I either felt ripped off or didn't feel ripped off. Same with gear. I felt that this guy knew what he was talking about... I asked him about side effects and his reply was that it was all "over-written" and there is nothing to worry about. I also questioned him about addictiveness and same thing happened. He shrugged it off. To be brutally honest, I didn't even know that there were multiple types of gear... I assumed that, like weed and coke etc... that there was only one type (dianabol), but the quality was what mattered. I  honestly didn't know that gear is absolutely nothing like the other illegal narcotics out there. I didn't know that there were books devoted to mixtures and amounts and hoards of (if not most) bodybuilders use them and are considered somewhat "safe."  I suppose that I am too trustworthy. My mistake. I figured that I am paying him grips of money to teach me what to do and how, I figured that he would also teach me how to use these as well.




> i think generally we are all here to help, thats what this forum is here for...critisizm can be contructive...most ppl would actually look into what they were putting into their bodies, i know I would...for all you know he could be giving you vitamins or even birth control pills and passing them off as whatever...i know its extreme, lacks 'compassion' , but it needs to be said..



Not incompassionate at all. Very straightforward and true. What lacked compassion was that he flex basically told me that I am completely wrong and offered nothing to help me better fomulate a solution. He gave very little advice. Then he suggested that I give up.




> now it'd be one thing if you learned from your mistakes and now actually started RESEARCHING, but you haven't.  Your looking for someone to suggest a cycle to you.



Not at all... I have been reading up on all this stuff for a week straight, most of my free time has been spent trying to get it right and learn how to accomplish what I am looking for the right way... but most people write with the hardcore juicer in mind, instead of the newbie. I have an incredible IQ, yet I still get lost because of all the slang, acronyms, and complex latin-esque named medications. In addition, most of you guys are contradictory to each other. One says this, the other says that. At least help me by pointing to a credible source for info, for god's sakes. 

EDIT: Oh, and the keyword is "suggest" a cycle, not "mandate" a cycle. I have a tiny bit of insight on the subject and will use what they suggest in conjunction with my own formula. Essentially, I was intending on averaging my formula with what others suggested (weighted, of course, in the favor of my formula). In return I should end up with the results that I am looking for.




> Bro, im trying to be 'compassionate' as possible when i say that you should just go onto a basic steroid site, read up on every steroid profile, make notes, write down effects, possible gains, what each type of juice is typically used for (cutting, bulking), and come back here to refine your knowledge and to get first hand feedback from guys who've actually done the shit, seems to me that your looking to cut rather then bulk, come up with some possible stacks through you research...come back here and we'll tell u our take on things...good luck



Like I said, I have been doing research and I already have possible stacks written down. I didn't post them figuring that I could get a more subjective suggestion by ommiting them from my post. Nevertheless, I will continue to do some research and will surely come back once I have a better grasp on the situation.

Thank you very much for your help and the good wishes. Same to you.

-


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 25, 2004)

If you have baggy skin or man boobs that persist, look into cosmetic surgery. As everyone else has said, the most important thing you can do right now is learn as much as possible from a variety of sources. For a first cycle--when you are ready--I suggest this:

Test Enanthate 500mg Week 1-10
HCG 250iu every 4 days Week 2-12
Nolva 10mg/day Week 1-12
Nolva 60mg/day Week 13-14
Nolva 30mg/day Week 15-16

This is a pretty basic place to start. Search for other threads about first cycles, and read everyone's different reasoning for there suggestions and what their experiences were. Good job losing all that fat. You must feel much better.


----------



## Evil ANT (Sep 25, 2004)

Well, at least you're learning from your mistakes, nothing less. You taking the time to research and seek helpful advice is a great start. We all make mistakes from time to time. I won't lecture you about not knowing what you were taking before you took it because that's already been covered. Time to learn and move on. Just be safe, and good luck!


----------



## nothing_less (Sep 26, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Test Enanthate 500mg Week 1-10
> HCG 250iu every 4 days Week 2-12
> Nolva 10mg/day Week 1-12
> Nolva 60mg/day Week 13-14
> Nolva 30mg/day Week 15-16



Thank you. That's pretty interesting, actually... It didn't occur to me to spike nolva at the end. It makes a lot of sense to overcome the hormonal side effects and aid your body back to original condition.




> Search for other threads about first cycles, and read everyone's different reasoning for there suggestions and what their experiences were.



Will do.




> Good job losing all that fat. You must feel much better.



Thank you... and yes, I do. every day I am amazed at what I can do that I couldn't do years ago. It's a pretty awesome feeling to be with a bunch of friends and be the last one winded when climbing a bunch stairs at the beach. The thing that amazes me the most is that while I was fat, I had no clue that I was *that* fat. I was fat my whole life (at least the first 23 years of it) and it became second nature to me. I looked normal to myself. I look back at the pictures and think, 'God, how could I have been that way?' It's almost like a completely different person. Now that I am thinner, I will NEVER go back.






			
				Evil ANT said:
			
		

> Well, at least you're learning from your mistakes, nothing less. [edit] Time to learn and move on. Just be safe, and good luck!



Yup, yup. Thank you.


----------



## Evil ANT (Sep 27, 2004)

nothing_less said:
			
		

> Thank you... and yes, I do. every day I am amazed at what I can do that I couldn't do years ago. It's a pretty awesome feeling to be with a bunch of friends and be the last one winded when climbing a bunch stairs at the beach. The thing that amazes me the most is that while I was fat, I had no clue that I was *that* fat. I was fat my whole life (at least the first 23 years of it) and it became second nature to me. I looked normal to myself. I look back at the pictures and think, 'God, how could I have been that way?' It's almost like a completely different person. Now that I am thinner, I will NEVER go back.


I know exactly what you mean! I lived the first 19 or 20 years of my life as a total fatass. I'd just sit around all day and play video games, eat, and drink beer. One day I woke up and said to myself, "enough is enough."

I started working out every day and in one year I lost about 50 pounds and totally cut up. I was damn proud of myself. It's a great feeling. I definitely relate to your post.


----------



## Flex (Sep 28, 2004)

Nothing less-

my point was not to slam you. my point was that you should not take drugs if you don't know what they'll do to your body. if someone gives you a pill, you just gonna pop it w/o knowing the effects?

another reason it may have seemed i slammed you is because IMO you don't need steroids. How long have you been training? It seems like you need to cut, not bulk. and that comes from dieting, not juice.

good luck, man. train hard, eat right, and don't worry bout the juice yet...


----------

